# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Sarcophyton glaucum

## João M Monteiro

(em baixo, à esquerda)


macro


Cor: Castanho claro amarelado, com pólipos brancos

Dieta: secreções produzidas pelas zooxanthaellae (fotosintetizante)

Agressividade: (1- Não agressivo a 5 - Muito agressivo) - 3

Dificuldade: (1- Fácil a 5 - Para aquariofilos muito experientes) - 1

Iluminação : (1- Desnecessária a 5- Iluminação muito forte) - 3

Corrente: (1-Muito fraca a 5 - Muito forte) - 2-3

Notas Gerais: Coral muito tolerante e de fácil manutenção. Cresce rapidamente, pelo que deve ser colocado com espaço para poder crescer

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Com pólipos azulados

----------

